# Time splits on CCT 0.9.5



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 8, 2010)

I have 'detect splits' enabled in CCT. However, it does not seem as if the split times show anywhere(I'm pressing 'Q' to split the time). Is there a special I must look, or is it not working completely?


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 8, 2010)

right click on the time in the list on the right. It should say the splits there.


----------

